# Signs that your baby is head down?



## campn

My friend just got a c-section scheduled cause her baby wouldn't turn and now I'm worried that happens to me... I asked my doctor and she said she doesn't know if my baby has turned yet or not, she felt a big bulge near my belly button and said it could be a butt or a head and it's so soon to worry but I'd like to know signs you ladies got??

I get a lot of movements around my belly button and sides, and constant pressure on my cervix and bladder!


----------



## Nafretili

I get movements all over the place, but the biggest clue is the little bum that keeps getting shoved up my ribs!
It's hard to tell but they will tell you at your appointments if you ask :)


----------



## _Natalie_

In the next few weeks it should become easier to tell LO's position, when they get a bit bigger! I can feel baby's bum pushing out all the time at the top of my bump!

At my antenatal classes, the midwife said they wait until 36weeks to feel for baby's position, and if it is in breech then, they would decide about a c-section, as it can still turn up until then.x


----------



## zenmommy526

I often feel kicks around my belly button and sides too, and I also have constant pressure on my bladder. Last week my doctor felt around on my belly and came to the conclusion that she is transverse...her head is up and left of my belly button and her feet are on my right side. Leaving her butt sitting right on my bladder. Sounds like your baby is in the same position as mine. They still have time to turn! :) Also, you can google ways of turning a breech baby.


----------



## SarahBear

I've heard that if you find both ends of the baby and wiggle one at a time, the bottom will cause the body to move, whereas the head will not cause the body to move. I'm not suggesting YOU try this, but I've heard this is how a doctor or midwife can tell without ultrasound.


----------



## campn

Omg I hope he's not transverse!! I hope he gets in position if he's not there yet...


----------



## Kato2

my baby ahs moved between breech and head down a lot!!!! when breech my bowel movements are amazing!!!! when head down it hurts like hell.

when breech i can barely eat and have really bad acid reflux, when head down i fell ive got more space to eat. i also look different,.. when hes vreech my bump is big at the top whereas when he's head down i look bump bottom heavy if you know what i mean x


----------



## beth_terri

mine couldnt tell until they checked with an internal scan at 31 weeks. Even after that it was about 34 weeks when the midwife could start to feel it. Shes always said I have strong abdominal muscles. But Ive felt a bum in my ribs for a while. Its very uncomfortable xx


----------



## seaweed eater

I don't know what truth there is to this, but I've been assuming that where I feel hiccups (which is usually pretty low) is where his head is, so he's head down. :shrug: We'll find out at my scan next week!

I also know he was frank breech before (like at 18-21 weeks) and I used to feel a lot more pain and pressure on my cervix during that time than I do now, but I don't know whether the change is due to him turning (if he has turned) or something else.

Otherwise it seems hard to tell...what feels like the head could be the butt, elbows could be knees, feet could be fists...


----------



## InVivoVeritas

My baby was breech at about 30 weeks, and I could tell because most of the strong kicks were coming into my pelvis and kidneys. I had some movement higher up, but not as strong.

Tiddler flipped over at about 32 weeks and I definitely felt that too -- very strange and very, very uncomfortable!!

Now I feel head-butts into my cervix and a little bum to rub at the top of my uterus.


----------



## Larkspur

Probably just repeating what others have said but the main ways I know my little guy is head down is the hard lump (bum) sticking into my stomach or out by my belly button, kicks higher up on my right side, hiccups down low and the occasional headbutt of the cervix! I do feel other wriggly movement down low, and figure that's his arms and shoulders.


----------



## tinytabby

My midwife told me that she's head down at the last 2 appointments.

I'd guessed because I always feel the baby's hiccups in my foof. :-D


----------



## Ayates

weve got a while before we need to worry abput positions its usually around 36 weeks that they will check to make sure baby is head down or not as if not they have to look at turning or planning a section at my last app my boy was transverse so heres hoping he does turn as i want a natural labour girlies


----------



## madmae

My baby was breech right up until yesterday (36+4) and I could tell by the massive bump I had sticking out most of the time by my ribs. You could literally see him moving his head about. He turned on his own and the movements are so different. He is kicking a lot more whereas before he just wiggled a lot.....and he is all over the place....before he stayed on my right side. I am also able to move a lot easier and can bend a little now.....wasn't even able to bend a tiny bit before.....and not sure if its a coincidence but last night I had my best nights sleep for months.


----------



## seaweed eater

madmae said:


> My baby was breech right up until yesterday (36+4) and I could tell by the massive bump I had sticking out most of the time by my ribs. You could literally see him moving his head about. He turned on his own and the movements are so different. He is kicking a lot more whereas before he just wiggled a lot.....and he is all over the place....before he stayed on my right side. I am also able to move a lot easier and can bend a little now.....wasn't even able to bend a tiny bit before.....and not sure if its a coincidence but last night I had my best nights sleep for months.

YES, I had this thing too where I couldn't bend at the hip, during the time when I know he was breech. Felt like he was wedged right behind my hip joint. And that has gone away, coinciding with the hiccups down low.


----------



## huggiez

madmae said:


> My baby was breech right up until yesterday (36+4) and I could tell by the massive bump I had sticking out most of the time by my ribs. You could literally see him moving his head about. He turned on his own and the movements are so different. He is kicking a lot more whereas before he just wiggled a lot.....and he is all over the place....before he stayed on my right side. I am also able to move a lot easier and can bend a little now.....wasn't even able to bend a tiny bit before.....and not sure if its a coincidence but last night I had my best nights sleep for months.

I have the same inability to bend over. He has been breech since 30 weeks I am hoping he turns soon, I have an appointment next week to decide what to do if he hasn't turned, they are talking about turning him.:wacko: They also find his hearbeat at the top of my bump at each appointment which is another indicator. I also feel strong kicks down low. Most babies turn head down before/during labor.


----------

